# Baby Aspirin or No Baby Aspirin???????



## wannabe mum (Sep 25, 2006)

I hope you lovely girls can help me

This year I am going to be going for double donation FET and I was wondering if it would be worth taking baby aspirin this time with the steroids that I have been prescribed with, my consultant just said some people do take this.  I am unsure when I should start and for how long I should take it.

Thanks

Love & hugs
Wendy xxxx


----------



## Bronte (Jun 20, 2005)

Hi Wendy,

On my last attempt i was on 75mg of aspirin from Down regging until a day before EC. I was also on steriods. I didnt take it after that.

Good luck with FET hunny,

Bronte xx


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin (Nov 1, 2007)

Hi Wendy,

I was on 75mg of Aspirin a day from the begining of down reg until week 32 of my current pg, it was the only difference between this and my previous cycles, and believe it is the reason I'll be meeting my babies soon!

Good luck hun!  

CLP


----------



## wannabe mum (Sep 25, 2006)

Oh Girls thank you soooooo much, I have made up my mind what I am going to do you have given me a wee bit more hope - I am off to Boots this afternoon 

I wish both of you loads of love & luck with your bubs

Take care

Love & hugs
Wendy xx


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

I took 75mg of aspirin with Ethan until he was born, obviously it was my only IVF cycle to work but I bled heavily and I now wonder if it was that, or just what would have happened anyway?

I have taken literally nothing this time as its a natural FET, and had one small bleed at week 6.  

I'm undecided but if it can do no harm, and potentially only good, I can't see why not?!  Especially as your DR. has given the go-ahead.

Marie xxxx


----------



## wannabe mum (Sep 25, 2006)

Hi Marie

Thanks for that, he didnt say no if you know what I mean  

I am glad I asked the question   

Wendy xxx


----------

